# Look 585 how to test ride



## DeLuz (Aug 1, 2008)

I have been considering a replacement for my current Trek 5500 which has served me well for many years but now feels dated and too soft when pushing hard. I happened to be at the local Trek store to pick up a new hybrid bike for my daughter and test rode a new Madone. I did not care for it but can't say exactly why. After pouring though so many reviews on CF bikes the 585 stood out. Talked with my local shop and they said they only have framesets but would build one up for me to test ride if I wanted. Being that realistically I won't be buying until the end of the year I am not sure if I should put them through the trouble.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts....*

I did my last test ride in 1992. I've bought about 10 frames since then and never test rode any of them. Test rides are usually too short to tell you very much, particularly when the bike is not setup to fit properly.

I honestly can't imagine not liking the 585. The biggest issue will be picking the correct size so that you can duplicate the critical contact points without resorting to a funky looking stem setup.

Toward the end of the year, there will be lots of closeout deals and substantial price reductions. I just bought my second 585, an Ultra model, for less than $2K at Excel sports. Great frame!


----------

